# Looking for another Rabbit in Wisconsin



## Buns4Life_Cinder (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi, I'm looking to rescue another rabbit. I already have a Havana female that's 11 months old. If you have any rabbits who are spayed and have a kind personality please comment below. Thanks!


----------

